# Help : Giant TCR 2012 Brake/Gear Cable stops



## meezo (Jul 14, 2011)

I can't seem to get the stops that prevents the cables/cable housing from going thru the frame. The frame was given as a warranty replacement, for a cracked 2011 TCR. My LBS nor giant local agents can assist me. Is there are other solution or ideas i can use? I was thinking of breaking up a jagwire inline cable adjuster....? HELP!

View attachment 274733


----------

